# Affiliation trials



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

I have tried to find out where the Pine Barrens affiliation trial is on JUly 12. The USA site only says (NJ). But the director of the region gave me an email address of a lady on Long Island. We both agreed it would be too far to drive for a club. But I wanted to see the trial. Are affiliation trials not open to the public? Also there is a NuBucks club affiliation trial but I can't find out where that is. Why list these as upcoming events if they have no website and you can't find out where they will be held.
Everyone in NJ knows the Pine Barrens are in NJ which is where the place of the trial is on the USA page. 
For $60 a year, this kind of incomplete information sucks.
Paul


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The USA website will never list exact locations for events. One must contact the club hosting the event for that information. Contact names and information for each club, including new forming clubs, is on the USA website. Some clubs have websites, some don't. That is each individual club's perogative. USA's job is only to provide information on what events are coming up, and contact info for whomever can provide more detailed info about each club's events.

It is also important to note that in most cases the location listed for the contact for an individual club is the location where that contact person lives, not necessarily the location of the club. So someone living on Long Island may very well be a member of a club in NJ, and be the contact for that club. Email addresses and phone numbers for club contacts are on the website and getting a hold of that person is the best bet to find out about upcoming events the club is hosting.

Contact info (email and phone) for both clubs you mentioned is on the USA website, as is a link to the website of the club that has a website.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

And yes, affiliation trials just like real trials are open to the public.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Chris, 
Can you put the link that is on the USA site for both trials because I sure can't find them.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The events are listed here:
http://germanshepherddog.com/events/Club_Events.htm#North_Eastern

The club contact info is listed here:
http://germanshepherddog.com/clubs/north_eastern.htm

Pine Barrens is under NJ, NuBucks is under PA.

And the website for NuBucks (from off the USA site) is:
http://www.nubucksschutzhundclub.com/


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

OK, I found the one for NuBucks but have been looking for info about this Pine barrens club. The contact lady told me it would be on Long Island. I forgot to mention. That is why I could not figure out why the affiliation trial was in NJ and called the Pine barrens Club.
Thanks again,
Paul

Dagr v Eichenluft
Chukkie vom Linienbach (getting ready)


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok so I found a website for the club sent to me privately. I guess when I buy some land in WV , I'll form a club called the Jersey Shore Club. 
Pine Barrens are in NJ. 
Sorry,
Paul


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The contact address might not be the club address.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yup. Our club and our contact person are an hour apart. That is often the case.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: PaulH I guess when I buy some land in WV , I'll form a club called the Jersey Shore Club.


Sign us "Jersey Girls" up for a Jersey Shore Club in WV


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

OK contact person seems to be about 17 miles from tracking field which is almost to the end of Long Island. By my calculations they are about 150 miles from the Pine Barrens. Why not call it the Continental Shelf Schutzhund Club. That is closer. Oh well enough of this.
Paul


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Continental Shelf







Oh Paul, you are a hoot!!


----------

